

How 9 UK tech companies can save the UK government £1.7 billion - paulmckeever
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/09/28/how-9-uk-tech-companies-can-save-the-uk-government-1-7-billion/

======
paulmckeever
Nice to see the UK govt. taking an interest in tech startups.

